# Horses and People - Gooseford Riding School St Mellion, Cornwall



## gina2201 (21 April 2012)

A riding school I rode at many years ago is back on the market again. It has spurred me into wondering if anyone else went there and remembers it? Owner and instructor was Allison (unsure of surname).

Would be good to hear from those I knew and what we are all up to now and where - including the horses that got sold....


----------



## LizzyO (28 January 2015)

Hi Gina,
I stumbled upon your post while Googling Gooseford riding school. I rode there for 4 or 5 years. Particular horsey favourites included Dandy, Nickel, Mac and Topaz. 
I live in Norfolk now and only ride occasionally. Would love to get back into it properly but I struggle to have the time and it's so expensive! 
Lizzy


----------



## gina2201 (28 January 2015)

Hi Lizzy,

I knew of a Lizzy back in the days I rode there, not sure if it could have been you?! I remember three of the four you named but not Topaz. Mac was my favourite out of them all and still have a photo of him somewhere!

I'm still living in the South West and recently bought a new horse just 2-3 months ago!


----------



## LizzyO (28 January 2015)

That probably was me. I think I remember you! I would have been there late 90s to early 2000s I guess. Such a long time ago! Topaz was there when I first started going to Gooseford, but he started having problems with his feet so his owner moved him away.  I found the listing for Gooseford on rightmove during my googling. Some of the photos brought back memories. Many hours spent sweeping that yard! 

How many horses do you have? Do you compete?


----------



## Zebedee (16 February 2015)

Post removed as noticed dates didn't tie in.


----------

